# Sisters of Battle are HAWT!



## Initiate

Sisters of Battle are HAWT!


----------



## Stella Cadente

Some are, some of the artwork has rather attractive women in them, and Saint Celestine is an attractive model, so yes, why not


----------



## The Wraithlord

Nuns with guns, what's not to like?


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

i like gurls with a fiery attitude, and in hot suits plus awsum artwork, i definitly think HAWT


----------



## LongBeard

Great models, shame there all metal making them a pain to convert and to afford.
Still hawt though! 8)


----------



## Jacobite

The imagery is hot yes, the execution of said imagery is not so hot but still when GW stop fucking around with the Space Marines they might get round to making some nice minatures of them.


----------



## dakari-mane

Toy soldiers :mrgreen:


----------



## blessed knight

Sister repentia who shop at the local S&M.

Waiting for the plastics with baited breath. (as if that'll ever happen)

If =I= get plastics they'll probably be marines.


----------



## Greyskullscrusade

Not to mention they are a pretty stable army


----------



## storm trooper

te he [laugh] i think they would be hot in real life but there not but still HAWT!


----------



## loyalist42

i'll cast the dissenting opinion...

-smell like promethium/fyceline
-religious...so probably vowed to chastity <_<
-they've got guns...prob not good if you try to hit on them
-part of the =][=...*shudders*.....

oh, and the models are all metal, which is a pain in the frickin' arse


----------



## LJT_123

They are pretty HAWT. Imagine a battle sister and deamonette mud fight. Hehe foxy.:wink:


----------



## chrisman 007

What a random thread. well, someone had to post it.


----------



## vindur

Mind scrubs and servitor enhancements for all you blatant slannesh worshipers


----------



## Dirge Eterna

Arco-Flagellation for the architect I think. Followed by years on some godforsaken rock for the rest of you. By the order of the Emperor's Most Holy Inquisition, you are all condemmed.

Oh, and vindur as well. No witnesses!

(Just between you and me, since you'll all be burned anyway, Demonette and SoB fight, AWESOME.)

-Dirge


----------



## aetherguy881

Attractive +1
Flamage +1
Freaky old guy as a special character -1
Metal -1
Chastity -5
Unique artwork +1

Total: -4 Sorry there's my vote.


----------



## marcch

vindur said:


> Mind scrubs and servitor enhancements for all you blatant slannesh worshipers


Yes I agree! However...they do have a point.


----------



## Katie Drake

LJT_123 said:


> They are pretty HAWT. Imagine a battle sister and deamonette mud fight. Hehe foxy.:wink:


What about women with crab claws do you find attractive, exactly?


----------



## Bungholio

Oh, come on Katie - some guys get turned on by a spot of slave/Domme action just as some guys get turned on by baby oiling each other, pulling on a suit of power armour and becoming a brave Butt-Marine...it's just a case of sexual perspective is all. :biggrin:


----------



## rgw

This is a pretty weird thread.

I voted no, power armor and bolters aren't my thing. I prefer women that don't want to kill anything that doesn't worship their life-support dependant god. Plus I read somewhere that they occasionally thin the populations of hive-worlds as training...sounds like an amazing first date.


----------



## The Son of Horus

rgw said:


> This is a pretty weird thread.


I'm going to make it wierder. Sisters may not always be hot, but they beat the other things some geeks find hot all to bits...
Incidentally, I'm pretty horrified that someone actually drew this... and this is the least horrifying of a string of these things...


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

theres something about warrior chicks that is just HAWT!!


----------



## Bungholio

There's something about the male members of Generation X-Box that just cries out for compulsory, non-reversible sterilisation.:no:


----------



## The Son of Horus

Bungholio said:


> There's something about the male members of Generation X-Box that just cries out for compulsory, non-reversible sterilisation.:no:


I pretty much agree. I found that picture amongst a cache of truly horrifying 40k dirty anime sort of drawings on Somethingawful.com (where they were put into a thread about how messed up gamers can be...) and couldn't resist sharing the emotional damage by posting the least offensive of 'em. And it happened to be semi-relevant to this thread.


----------



## El Mariachi

Oh dear, it's threads like these that make me despair...

Anyway, I don't want to be critical so I'll offer my own view. Personally I think the imagery of the sisters being hot is completely wrong. If you follow what the Sisters are really about, doing themselves up with makeup or even caring about how they look would be borderline heresy. They are the ordo militant of the Ordo Hereticus and such things are below them not to mention irrelevant- i'm sure any massive facial disfiguring battle scars would be worn as a badge of honour showing their dedication to the Emperor. 

It's a similar case with beautiful Amazonian women in comic books. Yeah they're made to look hot but I think it's a little odd that they have smoothly shaven legs when there are no razor blades or shaving cream in the jungle!

Having said all that, there's no need to make the models quite as ugly as that damn Sister Repentia model they released for Inquisitor...

Cheers,

El


----------



## Vrykolas2k

I think some of you need to get out more, get a girlfriend or something...


----------



## Bungholio

Oh yeah...right...like that would work? 

Picture the scene: acne-ridden dweeb meets girl. He fancies her but is too shy and terrified to talk to her. He stares at her, drooling gently on his sandals. She notices him, she smiles at him and says hello. Dweeb gibbers inanely and screams "Space Marines are TEH 1337 r0XX0rZ!" before turning to run, falling face first over his GW case and demanding a dice so he can roll an armour save.

The image of a strong, confident woman in a position of power and authority being dominated by an anorak who has arms like two pieces of string knotted at the elbows and an Adam's Apple that sticks out like a third knee...pure Oedipus Complex - these guys have been weaned too early. Sigmund Freud would have been fascinated...before he wandered off to sleep with his mum and worry about the size of his todger. To indulge in erotic fantasies over a plastic toy soldier has to make you one of the strangest sexual deviants ever and pretty much ensures that you'll have a very successful career in politics.


----------



## wombat_tree

their hair looks a bit creepy but besides that so of the imagery in their codex is HAWT!


----------



## Hooman

> Oh yeah...right...like that would work?
> 
> Picture the scene: acne-ridden dweeb meets girl. He fancies her but is too shy and terrified to talk to her. He stares at her, drooling gently on his sandals. She notices him, she smiles at him and says hello. Dweeb gibbers inanely and screams "Space Marines are TEH 1337 r0XX0rZ!" before turning to run, falling face first over his GW case and demanding a dice so he can roll an armour save.


lol, couldn't stop laughing after reading this!!!


----------



## hells_fury

lol, it really depends on the person, as for me i do enjoy ecchi (soft anime pron) and yes i do see some of the images as hot while other see them as "ohh, chicks with guns omg omg omg"

btw, if anyone wants to bag me out for liking ecchi ill drop kick you, its my thing so get over it 

*edit, fail spelling "for licking ecchi ill"


----------



## CommissarHorn

Chicks with muscles, scars and manly voices? No way I'd go for that shit.
The crazy bitch might bite your cock off.


----------



## sgt macragge

jesus, this is the sorta question that makes 40k players seem nerdy


----------



## Kharnage

I prefer Slaaneshi chicks....


----------



## Steve the mediocer

well lets think, the standard sister is this die hard lady in big bulky armor who putss body builders to shame, who is incredibly devout, a trained and tried killer who could break your neck in a momment, and is sort of like a nun with a .75 caliber machine gun, personally id be terrified

so basiccaly i agree with commisarhorn, just say no


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot

No, No, No, And again, No. Something about non-existent wargaming model women just doesn't do it for me. That's why i cannot be arsed with Dark elves. To many naked chick models, which I don't get turned on by, and pollute the otherwise lovely range (spikes are nice). I'm sure i'll get called gay for this, but i'd rather waste my time trying to get closer to real women than a frikking piece of metal, which may well be badly proportioned.


----------



## dark angel

they are definatly NOT


----------



## Khorothis

Bungholio said:


> Oh yeah...right...like that would work?
> 
> Picture the scene: acne-ridden dweeb meets girl. He fancies her but is too shy and terrified to talk to her. He stares at her, drooling gently on his sandals. She notices him, she smiles at him and says hello. Dweeb gibbers inanely and screams "Space Marines are TEH 1337 r0XX0rZ!" before turning to run, falling face first over his GW case and demanding a dice so he can roll an armour save.
> 
> The image of a strong, confident woman in a position of power and authority being dominated by an anorak who has arms like two pieces of string knotted at the elbows and an Adam's Apple that sticks out like a third knee...pure Oedipus Complex - these guys have been weaned too early. Sigmund Freud would have been fascinated...before he wandered off to sleep with his mum and worry about the size of his todger. To indulge in erotic fantasies over a plastic toy soldier has to make you one of the strangest sexual deviants ever and pretty much ensures that you'll have a very successful career in politics.


I laughed my ass off dude. Quoted for extreme LOL.

Lets take this picture as our example for this most academic debate:










White hair? Awesome. Decent build? Awesome (think of the whales and skeletons you see so often walking on the streets *shivers*). Smells of promethium? Awesome (I'm a pyromaniac, so you probably won't agree with me on this one). Has guts? Awesome (I prefer straightforward girls, they have much less trouble above neck). Zealous to death? Acceptable (the Emperor is still better than Slaanesh... she'd grow a dick and you can kiss your ass goodbye). My conclusion is that they're hawt indeed, just don't piss them off or you'll have an in-depth understanding of "OMGWTFBBQ".

To those who think this is wierd/bad/disturbing: you've yet to see the "Order of Our Loli Heart". Or Lolicron. Now *thats* disturbing (hilarious from my point of view, but we're all different). You know where to find it, and if you don't, well then you're both lucky and unlucky. Its a funny site but lots of people get disturbed, and regardless of their age they often pull an "I'm 12 years old and whats this?" when they see the pictures. But if you have a relaxed sense of humour and you're used to the Internet (= you're immune to pr0n) you should be fine.


----------



## Thuellai

While I will agree I am nerdy, as I think anyone who admits to playing a game involving plastic soldiers pretty much has to, I object to a fair amount of that. For example, I'm not interested in being the dominant partner in said relationship.

Still, I'm gonna go with hawt - they're strong women with decent builds and they like to set things on fire. I really can't object to any part of that. The extreme religious nut factor might irritate me a bit, but hey, I like the God-Emperor, just not enough to prostrate myself before him. And the white hair thing is actually pretty hot. So, I'm gonna agree with Khorothis on... pretty much exactly the points that Khorothis brings up. Good list, guy.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius

My original argument went like this: does anyone really want to be involved with a warrior-priest who's that into stake burning? I don't have the best idea what guys are into, but that seems kinda stupid. Then I saw Khorothis's picture. Anyone know where I can get some sculpted power armour before the next formal? :laugh:


----------



## Creon

As to the "Nerdy Geek tripping over case when he asks out the pretty girl..."

I asked out the pretty girl. She said yes. She's strong, intelligent, pretty, amazingly educated, and has been my wife for 16 years. She also has belts in four martial arts. Granted, the acne had cleared up by the time I met her.

Pretty girls often don't get asked, cause they ARE pretty girls. Go for it, be surprised! "NO" isn't delivered from a gun. 

As for SOB-my vote was for HAWT. But HAWT<>Companion. As the TSOLAR boys will tell you


----------



## Thuellai

Inquisitor Varrius said:


> My original argument went like this: does anyone really want to be involved with a warrior-priest who's that into stake burning? I don't have the best idea what guys are into, but that seems kinda stupid. Then I saw Khorothis's picture. Anyone know where I can get some sculpted power armour before the next formal? :laugh:


From your local Forge World, I assume. At a cost of one arm and one leg and a lifetime of servitude to your local God-Emperor/Cult Mechanicus. And probably some horrific genetic modification.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

Korothis, that picture is awesome.

And while I can definitely see the idea in some people's heads of 'OMG, NUNS WITH GUNS MODEL GEEKS!', I personally love the whole concept of Sisters of Battle.
Forget the bloody realism of howmany hours it takes to put on makeup, shave legs, do hair and silly scarring marks of honor. This is a blood fantasy.

If you really want to go for realism, ask yourself why every model has at least a DD cupsize or something like that.

Ask for the question, would I ask one on a date if I met one, sure, why not? I'd be in the 40th millenium, and I'd be a loyal citizen of the empire of man.
Oh.. and for the records, read some books where they feature Sisters, you'll find out that celibacy is NOT a pertinent requirement for joining them. Though I'm sure some orders/convents do insist on it.


----------



## Khorothis

Creon said:


> As to the "Nerdy Geek tripping over case when he asks out the pretty girl..."
> 
> I asked out the pretty girl. She said yes. She's strong, intelligent, pretty, amazingly educated, and has been my wife for 16 years. She also has belts in four martial arts. Granted, the acne had cleared up by the time I met her.
> 
> Pretty girls often don't get asked, cause they ARE pretty girls. Go for it, be surprised! "NO" isn't delivered from a gun.
> 
> As for SOB-my vote was for HAWT. But HAWT<>Companion. As the TSOLAR boys will tell you


Lucky bastard.  But then again, I'm just 20 years old, so no marrige for me for the next couple of years.

There was a thread I read on /tg/ about the same topic: nerds vs women. GOD it was hilarious. I wish I could put it up here but photobucket was never meant for hosting screengrabs of whole threads. It was 200 posts of ronery (for those who don't know: Japanese often pronounce "l" as "r", and certain individuals with an unhealthy obsession with Japanese language (aka weeaboos) have a tendency of doing the same in spelling also, leading to such phrases) and LOL.


----------



## Asmodeun

@ Hells_Fury, seikon no quaser is the most Amusing ecchi I've yet to find. Except maybe Change 123.

But anyway, sisters are HAWT. If you want cool art to drool over. I mean hey, I'm not really into the whole chicks with guns things but. . . I can see where they're coming from at least.


----------



## SpacedGhost

Vrykolas2k said:


> I think some of you need to get out more, get a girlfriend or something...


I don't know what you're talkin' about, man. I have a girlfriend just so that she can dress up as a Sister of Battle and call me a heretic.


----------



## tu_shan82

Yeah I voted that SoB are HAWT. But even hotter still are SoB that have been captured by DE, stripped of all but the barest of clothing and chained to a skimmer.


----------



## Katie Drake

I'd never found any picture of a Battle Sister to be attractive until that one on the last page. I think it's her pose, mostly around the hips. It just screams "feminine" unlike the rest of the picture.


----------



## Pauly55

I've painted dozens of em, and let me tell you, none of them look as nice (or are posed) as that chick.


----------



## Tau22

Thank you for stating the obvious.
However, they shall burn you long before you get a chance to flirt with one.


----------



## Khorothis

Oh come on Tau22, not every SoB is a crazy zealous pyromaniac nun! Some of them are actually rather nice people.


----------



## Tau22

I know, sorry... I simply ahve yet to meet one who wouldn't start shooting at me... must be the hooves.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

tu_shan82 said:


> Yeah I voted that SoB are HAWT. But even hotter still are SoB that have been captured by DE, stripped of all but the barest of clothing and chained to a skimmer.


Actually, the model you're referring to from astrubal vect's barge is only not wearing her power armour, she still wears her regular sister robe.The pose is 'questionable' in the least, though she might just be doing that because she's holding a knife behind her back.

I used that model for an objective marker. Put her on a large base with one of those resin city bits, drilled a hole in it for a nail to use as pole, with a piece of chain going from the top of the pole to the back of her neck, and a skull on top of the nail to hide the top bit.

It turned out very well. Check my gallery profile, there is a picture of it on there.

Oh, and Korothis, to underline your statement, I refer to the book 'Cain's last Stand', where at the schola progenium he is stationed at, one of the teachers is a celestian. She drinks, she plays Tarot better than Cain himself (who's a mean player from what the other books tell us), and has a secret affair with the bursar, whis is definitely not platonic.

As I said before.. nowhere does it say that Sisters have to be celibate.
They are the church's Military arm. So while devout, they are still soldiers first, in what you could call an all-female strike force army.
That gets sent to warzones to fight alongside Imperial Guard when the spaz morons are too busy sticking geneseed injectors up their asses. 

EDIT: Oh and Tau22, that is because you're a fishheaded, heretical piece of Xenos that deserves to get BBQed.


----------



## Khorothis

Tau22 said:


> I know, sorry... I simply ahve yet to meet one who wouldn't start shooting at me... must be the hooves.


You probably keep running into racist lesbian SoBs. By the way, have you showed them your right arm? (wink-wink)

@Inquisitor Einar

I haven't read that. I was thinking of the ones appearing in Awakening, but they weren't exactly the best examples for "sociable female characters".

You can burn them anytime you want. I mean, it'd be such a waste to incinerate a tau girl pile in such a hurry...


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

They're Xenos.. so burn them when you can. 
Only reason I can think of not to burn them is because they're a bunch of firewarriors that are holding the line against a tyranid invasion. In such a case, I'll just sit back behind them in my leman russ and shoot over their heads on the 'nids.


----------



## Tau22

Sorry, Khorotis but... erm... the other Tau guy who has the strong right arm... lives next door.
Also... I'm not fishheaded! Just blue!
I'd prefer being a Chaos marine, though... but my name wouldn't make sense, then... though, does it have to make sense?

Haaaah... at least we still have daemonettes.


----------



## Khorothis

That was a successful saving throw on a 5+ against Temptation, Einar.  So no tau girls for you, eh? Well then we won't have to share. More for me.  :laugh:


EDIT: LOL ninja'd! 

Oh... thats unforunate. Well, you could say your name is written in 13375p34|< and say that you're name is Taurr, not Tau22.

Daemonettes indeed! And don't forget Loli D! :laugh: Oh, and we have Khornettes too, though those flatsos aren't nearly as good as those Slaaneshi whores. They have an eternal period too I heard.


----------



## Asmodeun

Well, gentlemen. . . I believe it is time to say something along the lines of "oh deary, deary me" in an indian accent.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

Khorothis said:


> That was a successful saving throw on a 5+ against Temptation, Einar.  So no tau girls for you, eh? Well then we won't have to share. More for me.  :laugh:
> 
> Daemonettes indeed! And don't forget Loli D! :laugh: Oh, and we have Khornettes too, though those flatsos aren't nearly as good as those Slaaneshi whores. They have an eternal period too I heard.


That's alright you go stick it into the fishgirls, I'll just go mozy over to the Sister convent for an all night 'prayer party'.. :laugh:

Oh, there is one downside to sisters though.. as the codex astartes clearly states.. beware of sister during the period of the 'red rage'. :no:

And remember to always bring extra chocolate rations. ( in my case, extra extra rations because I love chocolate myself )


----------



## Tau22

Chaos Tau girl pile, ftw!
Also, I say nay to 1337. Just nay. I prefer to be gramatically correct.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

heh.. it's gramatically, without the ' thingie.


----------



## Tau22

Hey, it ain't my fault, that my keyboard contains such heretical symbols...


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

Must be a Tau keyboard! Or it's infected with chaos.. either way, TORCH IT!


----------



## Iraqiel

Sisters of Battle are hot. Think about it... running around all day in heavy power armour spewing burning prometheum on everything is pretty hot work!


----------



## hells_fury

lol @ above, omg, i remember this thread, mainly cause im in it haha

@Asmodeun, send me link lols ^^

and darn all you people who say get a life or gf, i have both, just cause i enjoy pics of nuns with guns posed sexily does not mean i fail at life and hell, even my gf knows i enjoy that stuff, i dont show her it and shes happy so its win win lol


----------



## Khorothis

Inquisitor Einar said:


> That's alright you go stick it into the fishgirls, I'll just go mozy over to the Sister convent for an all night 'prayer party'.. :laugh:


Sisters are nice indeed, but I prefer "fishgirls" because they won't ever turn into Slaaneshi whores and grow D6 dicks and D6x2 breasts. I prefer the original factory settings when it comes to women. :grin:


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

You mean blue skinned and with hooves.. right.. Sisters don't fall to chaos, so don't turn into slaaneshi whores, so I think I'll be pretty safe here.


----------



## Khorothis

In the case of the Tau, thats "original factory settings". And hey, thats kinda refreshing after all those whores who accompany the Imperial Guard.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

They're still filthy blue Xeno-fish with hooves.. now where is my flamer


----------



## Khorothis

You're so conservative.  But at least you like burning things, thats good.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

Must be because I've attended so many 'girls nights out' with the sisters in the lower hives.. Soo many heretics and mutants.. so little time.. Such lovely bonfires.


----------



## Khorothis

I wonder if you're thinking of this:


----------



## Orochi

I think im not the only one who thinks this, but i wont speak for anyone else when i say:

Im not fully convinced that the SoB are a 'proper' army.

more an expansion for 2 others. 

Same with Daemonhunters.

*awaits angered replies *


----------



## Khorothis

Yeah, in before feminist rage. 

I think you're just as right as you're wrong. You know, the usual "women in battle" debate. They sure can (snipers, for instance), but just as often they can't (trench warfare -> women are much more sensitive to hygiene issues). I'd prefer they stayed home, mainly because I don't want to think of sex in the middle of a fight. Or worse, get stuck with women bathing in their own sweat in the trenches in some hot placeb ... the torment... I'd volunteer for any suicide mission they have to offer just to get out of there!


----------



## rokar4life

Kharnage said:


> I prefer Slaaneshi chicks....


you like chicks with dicks?


----------



## Asmodeun

@ Hells Fury, here are the links
http://www.onemanga.com/Change_123/
http://www.onemanga.com/Seikon_no_Qwaser/

The following warnings apply. Either one or both of these series contain.
Supernatural powers
Nudity
Adult themes
Violence. . .
. . . Come to think about about it, most of the things you'd read ecchi/shounen for.:biggrin:


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

Orochi said:


> I think im not the only one who thinks this, but i wont speak for anyone else when i say:
> Im not fully convinced that the SoB are a 'proper' army.
> more an expansion for 2 others.
> Same with Daemonhunters.
> *awaits angered replies *


Fine.. here's someone to awnser that.. imho they are. Especially the Sisters of battle are a wonderfull army on their own right. It's rather the inquisitors etc. that are more of a 'support in another army' kind of unit.
1 or two squads of sisters of battle in another army won't be very usefull, sisters become more dangerous when their number increases, because when you have 1 or 2 units, you don't have enough faith points to seriously unleash their flexibility and their killyness.
When you play an All sister army, you'll be stacking up those faith points, and using them when and where needed, also martyrdom then comes into it's own to provide you with even more.

As such, they're better suited to be a full ecclesiarchy army, than a couple of units supporting another force.


----------



## Azkaellon

I think The OP needs to have high eye's checked.....the sisters are as much female as a genestealer.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

Uhm well.. Genestealers can reproduce as well... sort of.. I think.. how else do you get genestealer cults


----------



## Khorothis

Because they rape other peoples' genes? I'm not too well educated on genestealers. All I know they're incorruptible xeno scum that need to be torn apart then sacrificed to Chaos.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

I'm partially with you on that.. they're Xeno Scum that need to be burned at the pyre, along with the chaos heretics.


----------



## Asmodeun

If we look at this intellectualy, as any true follower of khorne would, the heretic in this equation is. . . IRRELAVENT!!! BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!!!


----------



## Khorothis

He has a point...

The best thing about WH40K is that pyromaniacs aren't subpar in this particular setting: if I want to burn infantry, theres the good ol' flamethrower. If I want to cook a vehicle, theres the Meltagun. If you're into the religious part of flames, then the Inquisition can lend you a holy flamer (of sorts), while Tzeentch has Warpfire in every colour of the rainbow.

Thanks GW.


----------



## Lucius The Typhus

WH40k is the best game for pyromanics as stated by Khorothis (why I play) 

And Deaonettes are hotter


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

Pfff.... you're just jealous that your daemon girls have dicks, claws and tentacles..
unlike Sisters who are pure women.


----------



## Khorothis

Daemonettes are hotter because they're customisable. They have what they (or in lucky cases you) what to have. The "pure women" body of your Sisters is just *one* among those they can turn into. 

But actually the best part about them is that they won't kill you if you didn't wash the dishes.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

That's why we invented Servo Skulls and servitors.


----------



## don_mondo

SoB costume from Comic-Con. Very well done.

http://forums.relicnews.com/showthread.php?p=3598486#post3598486


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

Yes don.. you're late.. we've been drooling over that one for 2 pages already I think


----------



## don_mondo

Sorry, went through the thread and didn't see it posted. Must have missed it.


----------



## Khorothis

Inquisitor Einar said:


> That's why we invented Servo Skulls and servitors.


I has dumb. Can't brain. Wats goin on?


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

Go do the dishes you!


----------



## Khorothis

Yes, honey... *rapes dishes* I'm done, honey...


----------



## dark angel

I just dont believe that they can be hot quite suprised by how many said they was well atleast some of us have sense:laugh:............


----------



## Khorothis

I've seen lots of things people called "hot" and in comparison to those, sister-fans are normal people. I mean it.


----------



## Tau22

Khorothis... that sentence is so true, that I shall now + rep you.


----------



## Col. Schafer

Of course their hot! Its the 41st millenium, those suits of power armor probably never even heard of an internal cooling system!

(Badum-ching!)


----------



## jasonfly

so many bad jokes and arguments that deserve a wtf? award. I think i am scarred for life.

WHY?


----------



## Samir_Duran

Dunno... this whole topic is scary... 

But you know what's even scarier?

Once a month... Sisters-non-militant... they become EVIL! And even Emperor cannot defeat them! Horus hides himself under his couch... And yes! Marneus Calgar LOOKS like Lex Luthor XD

Seriously, i planned on making my second army the SoB but if I play on house rules with my friends, they will have the special abbility: PMS... The women squads sacrificing some faith points can make their periods quicker thus executing the PMS outright ^_^


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

Lol.. actually, in Apocalypse, there is a special asset in the reload book you can use for that. It's called 'holy war'. Every SoB on the battlefield gains the holy rage and relentless rules.
A WHOLE ARMY of women with bolters and power armour on PMS.. Woe betide any who dare attack during THAT time of the month..
Or stick their head out of the ground for that matter.


----------



## Samir_Duran

It's like Space Marines are hiding in their fortress Monastery when a SoB force arrives in their quadrant XD And especially when women live together, the God-emperor shows he had a sense of humour, cuz their clock synchronize XD


----------



## hells_fury

lmfao, that would be the awesomest battle to watch

*you explaining the rule*
other guy : so wats the rule called?
you: PMS
other guy: o.0 *runs away crying*


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

Every apoc game in the GW that they organised, they refused to let me use that asset..


----------



## Samir_Duran

Too bad! i would like to see an pissed off SoB army raiding their asses ^_^


----------



## LukeValantine

Can sister even be considered hot? After all when you take into account their armour most most have the physical frame of a bulimic super model. No offence, but skeletons aren't hot.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

Actually, SoB power armour is not as bulky as SM power armour.
Here's one of my girls who's in a spot of trouble.. and has become an objective marker.









That model is the battlesister slave model from astrubal vect's battlebarge.


----------



## Khorothis

That Sister there is just asking for it.  Very motivating objective there, Einar, I'd sure put a lot of effort to get there and hold it. Such a sacrifice would greatly please the Dark Gods... *evil laughter*


----------



## LukeValantine

Pink on a SOB... I'm confused here I thought I was the heretic, and you where the loyal dog of the emperium, but that model makes me wonder.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

Too bad for you that the rest of the convent is on their way to save her. And they will burn anybody who stands in their way.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

LukeValantine said:


> Pink on a SOB... I'm confused here I thought I was the heretic, and you where the loyal dog of the emperium, but that model makes me wonder.


That is just her robe. I preferred using pink as a highlight over the 'prescribed' blood red/orange for my sisters. Order of the Maryred lady has red robes and black armour. She's just not wearing her armour.
Check out my gallery for more pics of my sisters.


----------



## Khorothis

Give me a link and I'll check it out.


----------



## LukeValantine

Don't do it Inquisitor Einar its a trap!


----------



## Khorothis

Damn it LukeValentine, I'm having so much fun I almost posted Admiral Ackbar.


----------



## Shadow Hawk

No.
Anyone who is attracted to a little metal figure is weird.
Then again, if a saw one in real life...


----------



## Creon

I'd let you use that Asset, Einar. And would enjoy facing your Sisters, I think. Ah well. After all, I am whipping up a couple of Doomsday Devices. Now, If I just could find a Noise Marine petting a cat.....


----------



## Khorothis

Shadow Hawk said:


> Then again, if a saw one in real life...


Thats what we're talking about.


----------



## Creon

That's, I believe, what the Comic-con pictures are referring to, Khorothis. Well, comic-con is pseudo-reality...


----------



## LukeValantine

Besides reality is over rated with its lawyers, and taco Bells.


----------



## Khorothis

Yup. When you have read a certain amount of sci-fi and fantasy and happen to have a weak spot for this genre, reality feels like a bad and boring game in dire need of mods and an asswhipping admin.


----------

